# Sofia Session Orchestra - July discounts for Strezov Sampling customers!



## FFM (Jan 2, 2015)

We would like to present you our new offers and rates for the recordings of shared sessions in our new hall - Sofia Session Studio. All offers include: 

- hall and studio preparation
- services of an orchestra conductor 
- services of a ProTools sound engineer, equipment and an assistant engineer
- musician fees
- contracting fee, score and part printing

We are pleased to share this demo by Jasper Blunk, recorded within 30 minutes of a shared session with the Sofia Session Orchestra: 

JASPER BLUNK - SUNRISE 

A rare gem that our players loved playing!


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - upcoming January 2015 shared sessions*

Are those session rates always available or are just promotional prices for January?

I am interested to know if *Four For Music* has a website with contact details.

Congratulation, what I have heard so far sounds wonderful.

Happy New 2015 to you all!

Max


----------



## FFM (Jan 2, 2015)

Dear Max, 

thank you for your interest! Due to the nature of shared sessions those are even a tiny bit more expensive than booking a regular session! The problem with getting a 'regular' session is that the minimum amount of project time is 3 hours (+1 hour setup). 

We are having our website finalized at the moment and hopefully it will be up and running by mid-January. 

You can send us an email at contact[at]fourformusic[dot]com or just send us a PM here. 

---
We have also included one additional shared session! 
Do you like the fearsome voices in the sample libraries "Storm Choir" I and II? We at Four For Music Ltd. were happy to do all the contracting for those libraries. Now we are offering you a nice opportunity to have the same singers plus 12 more! We are doing a choral shared session in late January 2015 (the exact date will depend on how much people would be interested) with 24 singers (6/6/6/6) in Sofia Session Studio. 

The prices start at 726 EUR for 30 minutes - and this includes three rehearsals during which the singers will learn and perfect your music! 
If you book more than 2 hours we will make a special discount for you so do not hesitate to contact us!

Kindest regards,
Four For Music Ltd.

P.S. 
You can also check our making-of videos on YouTube: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Osd7DENKMg


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - upcoming January 2015 shared sessions --- STORM CHOIR shared session added*

Thanks a lot for the extra details!

Looking forward to check your new website when it's ready and online.

All the very best,

Max


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 3, 2015)

H guys I have a question.

I would like to book choir session for one of my pieces but the choir part I've written is very short. Piece is around 6 minutes but there is like 1:30 minutes of choir part in total. And I don't have any other choir material to record right now.

So I would like to know how can I get this recorded. I think it will be recorded in less than 30 minutes so it seems like sharing a choir session with few people will be better choice if more people will participate right?

Thanks.
Ugur


----------



## FFM (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Ugur, 

We have estimated that we record between 3 and 6 minutes *per hour*. This really depends on the complexity of the score. For the shared sessions our absolute minimum is 30 minutes. However what I could recommend is reducing the ensemble to 12 singers (the original Storm Choir ensemble size) and record for 30 minutes - in that case if we have enough time we can do some overdubs. 

Let us know if you are interested!


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. Suggesting reduce ensemble to 12 singers is actually good idea because 12 singers may be more appropriate the context that I've written. So by reducing singers to half, the price gonna be lower for 30 minutes right?


----------



## FFM (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello Jem, 

yes - the price for 12 singers, rehearsal, studio, engineer and contracting would be *420 EUR* for 30 minutes.


----------



## jdawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Really interesting, and insanely great rates. 
Well done.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 3, 2015)

jdawg @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> Really interesting, and insanely great rates.
> Well done.



+1

Many years ago I remember paying nearly 2k for 5 session union string musicians in LA for 5 songs. Incredible prices!!! :D


----------



## jdawg (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - upcoming January 2015 shared sessions --- STORM CHOIR shared session added*

A marvelous time we live in. 

:lol:


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 4, 2015)

FFM @ 3/1/2015 said:


> Hello Jem,
> 
> yes - the price for 12 singers, rehearsal, studio, engineer and contracting would be *420 EUR* for 30 minutes.



Thanks a lot for the info.
Btw when is going to happen? I'd like to know how much time I have to prepare score If I decided to go for it.


----------



## jdawg (Jan 4, 2015)

Jem7 @ Sun Jan 04 said:


> FFM @ 3/1/2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jem,
> ...



+1
already into January. Will there be similar opportunities in the future?


----------



## FFM (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys, 

all sessions are scheduled for the end of January - after the 25th. Payment has to be done a week before the session, scores/parts are to be send in .pdf at least two days before that (the earlier - the better). Let us know if there's anything else we might help you with!


----------



## FFM (Jan 28, 2015)

Sessions for January turned out great - especially the choral one. We are excited to tell you that due to the interest we are now offering a few dates for the end of February. We currently have the following offers: 

We have the possibility to record the following ensembles in late February: 
1) A string orchestra of 25 musicians in Sofia Session Studio – prices start from €440 for 30 minutes of recording time 
Orchestra lineup: 6/5/4/3/2 

Here's an example of how 25 musicians sound like: https://soundcloud.com/four-for-music/d ... in-paillot 

2) A string orchestra of 40 musicians in Sofia Session Studio – prices start from €605 for 30 minutes of recording time 
Orchestra lineup: 12/10/8/6/4 

Last year we had the pleasure of recording Two Steps From Hell's "Colin Frake on Fire Mountain" album and e-book. This is an example of our 40-string orchestra: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCl7gGyibKc 

3) Choral session - 24 singers (6/6/6/6)
The prices start at 726 EUR for 30 minutes - and this includes three rehearsals during which the singers will learn and perfect your music! 

--- 
Important - our website is NOW LIVE. You can check some videos from our recording session, see photos of our hall and equipment. Here's the link: 

http://www.sofiaso.com/


----------



## FFM (Feb 4, 2015)

You can still book 30 minutes or 1 hour for the *40-piece string orchestra* shared session. Let us know!


----------



## BenBotkin (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - sessions in February and new website*

How much is it for one hour with the 40 piece string section? And is the 3-6 minutes of music per hour an accurate estimate for that ensemble type? 

Obviously it depends on score complexity, but can you take a look at scores in advance and estimate how much time that piece will take, and how much time is prudent to book?

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## FFM (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Ben,

our prices are open and written above - €1200 would be for 1 full hour of recording (60 minutes, we do not charge for breaks). 

Usually we record about 5 minutes of quality music material and about 15-20 minutes of good sample material. Depends on the scores, of course! 

Please send us an email with the scores in question at contact [at] fourformusic [dot] com and we will reply as soon as possible!


----------



## FFM (Mar 7, 2015)

After a tiring February we are ready to enter March! We will have a 40-string players session again the end of this month. 

The session will be for a string orchestra of 40 musicians in Sofia Session Studio – prices start from €605 for 30 minutes of recording time. 
*Orchestra lineup: 12/10/8/6/4 *

Also a Choral session - 24 singers (6/6/6/6)
The prices start at 726 EUR for 30 minutes - and this includes three rehearsals during which the singers will learn and perfect your music! 

Please let us know if you are interested!


----------



## FFM (Mar 13, 2015)

Two slots left for the last hour. Send us an email if interested!


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 13, 2015)

I have just posted the results of an hour with the Sofia Session Orchestra at the end of last year:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44313
Highly recommended!


----------



## FFM (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear Fritz, thank you for your kind words - working with you on this wonderful piece was a thrilling experience. Looking forward to working together again! 

Best,
- George


----------



## FFM (Mar 21, 2015)

We still have open 30 minutes to end our second day of recording! The possibility is open till Wednesday!


----------



## FFM (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who participated - the first shared sessions went great, looking forward to the final two ones. 

Here are some pictures from the sessions!

See you in April!


----------



## FFM (Apr 8, 2015)

Four For Music Ltd. is happy to show you our Easter/Spring deals: 





Link for more information: http://www.sofiaso.com/pages/shared-sessions 

The sessions will start from 20th April this month.


----------



## FFM (Apr 13, 2015)

Last days to get hold of the shared session promo. The first sessions are booked now, get your slots now!


----------



## FFM (Apr 24, 2015)

We are happy to say that the first four sessions went great! 





We are sending out the final reminder for Four For Music's last session for April (which will happen on the 1st of May, 10 AM local time (GMT+2)). 
You can find more info about our really special Easter prices on this address: http://www.sofiaso.com/pages/shared-sessions 

Book now to save up to 1000 EUR! Booking is available until 29/04/2015!

Kindest regards,
George Strezov


----------



## FFM (May 12, 2015)

We are pleased to share this demo by Jasper Blunk, recorded within 30 minutes of a shared session with the Sofia Session Orchestra: 

JASPER BLUNK - SUNRISE 

A rare gem that our players loved playing! 

Stay tuned for more news about upcoming shared sessions! 

Kindest regards,
Four For Music


----------



## Madrigal (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - JASPER BLUNK DEMO*

Absolutely beautiful!! Amazing composition, players and sound!! 

I will certainly be booking half an hour during your next sessions, how soon do you think that will be? :D


----------



## FFM (May 12, 2015)

Thank you! We have a very big session at the end of this month so we personally prefer to go through it and then focus on shared session. There is a possibility we're doing a full orchestra (50 str., 11 brass, 8 woodwinds, timpani) end of this month but that's not confirmed yet - again because of that sessions. 

But we are sure planning a new session first thing in June!


----------



## FFM (May 19, 2015)

Dear composer friends, 

we are happy to announce the next shared session of the Sofia Session Orchestra scheduled for the *second half of June*. This time we were asked to provide a bigger strings ensemble (50 players) and an option to get a full size orchestra as well. Here are the offer details: 

*50 STRING PLAYERS*
14 / 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (with 2 5-stringed basses, there is a paid option to get more if necessary) 
Prices start at *685 EUR* for 30 minutes of session time. 

There is an option to get woodwinds and brass. 

*FULL ORCHESTRA SIZE* 
14 / 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (50 strings) 
2 / 2 / 2 / 2 
4 / 3 / 3 / 1 (2 tenor bones + 1 bass bone) 

The price there starts at *+ 350 EUR* for 30 minutes of session time. 

_Just to clarify, the entire orchestra costs 1035 EUR for 30 minutes of recording time._ 

Please send us your questions to contact[at]fourformusic[dot]com. 

We are looking forward to working with you! 

Kindest regards,
the FFM team


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - JASPER BLUNK DEMO - new shared session offers for second half of June*

I used FFM on a project recently, and documented some of the process for a blog. 

The client were blown away by how good it sounded, and the whole process (as I mention in the blog/video) was smooth & hassle-free.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk2CKPoNWao

http://www.wilx.co.uk/#blog

I need to check some dates, but I'm hoping to do a late June session with full orchestra next.


----------



## FFM (May 29, 2015)

Dear Richard, 

a pleasure working with you - really looking forward to working with you again. Love the video! 

--- 
Reminding that we have an upcoming shared session for June. If you love Thomas Bergersen's music, you could see this brand new video that we did while recording "Battlecry": 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy921Pn3lhA


----------



## Hannes_F (May 29, 2015)

FFM @ Fri May 29 said:


> If you love Thomas Bergersen's music, you could see this brand new video that we did while recording "Battlecry":
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy921Pn3lhA



I like that! Congratulations to this top notch presentation (in all aspects).


----------



## sleepy hollow (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Sofia Session Orchestra - new shared session in June PLUS THOMAS BERGERSEN RECORDING SESSION VIDEO*

I agree with Hannes. Great video! Makes me want to book session time.


----------



## FFM (May 30, 2015)

Thanks, guys - appreciated. It was a lovely series of sessions, obviously we have all listened to Thomas' music but I can say that it indeed is great. And he's such a nice person to work with - absolute inspiration! 

Best,
George


----------



## FFM (Jun 24, 2015)

Are you a "Strezov Sampling" customer? Win a 53 EUR coupon code for our 30-string players session on 07/07/2015! The 10-8-6-4-2 session can normally be booked for 453 EUR (for 30 minutes of recording time) but if you already own any Strezov Sampling products, you can book the string orchestra for just 400 EUR. 
This might not seem like much at first, but if you are for instance looking for a bigger session have in mind that you will be saving approximately *100 EUR* per hour of recording! 

Book your time now - contact us at contact[at]fourformusic[dot]com!


----------

